# Fragen zu Laptop



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Techniker,

ich habe zwei kleine Fragen bezüglich meines LapTops.
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr gegen einen Desktop PC entschieden da ich der Meinung war für mein Studium (Grafikdesign/Multimedia) würde auch ein LapTop gut kommen.

Nach einem Jahr treten aber auch einige Probleme damit auf . . . 
Der LapTop variiert in der Geschwindigkeit ständig (gerade bei Games). Nachdem ich das System auf den Werkstand gesetzt habe geht es jetzt wieder.
Ich habe den LapTop mal so gut es geht aufgeschraubt und feststellen müssen das mein Mainboard teilweise schwarz war (angebrannt?).
Ich habe es einschicken lassen und es kam zurück mit spürbarem Leistungsanstieg (wie am Anfang). Nur sind die Schrauben jetzt so kaputt das ich den LapTop nicht mehr aufbekomme um zu schauen ob das Mainboard wieder angekohlt ist. Denn er wird wieder langsamer . . . 

Ich habe auch ein Kühlboard was teilweise Abhilfe schafft.

Soll ich den LapTop nochmal reklamieren?



Und eine Frage noch: Ist es jetzt eigentlich schon möglich LapTops sorglos aufzurüsten?
Grafikkarte? Arbeitsspeicher? Cpu sogar? Mainboard? Gehäuse?

Nicht das ich das alles benötige, aber nur aus Interesse . . . das ein oder andere könnte getauscht werden . . . 

Mein System:
Packard Bell EasyNote LJ65
Intel Core 2 Duo T6600
4GB Ram
Geforce 240GT M

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Brunoüri (23. Juni 2011)

Hi versuch doch am Besten mal dein Laptop "aufzuräumen" und unwichtige Dateien zu löschen, vll wird es so schneller oder du setzt das Betriebssystem neu auf.


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Brunoüri schrieb:


> Hi versuch doch am Besten mal dein Laptop "aufzuräumen" und unwichtige Dateien zu löschen, vll wird es so schneller oder du setzt das Betriebssystem neu auf.



"Nachdem ich das System auf den Werkstand gesetzt habe geht es jetzt wieder."

Habe ich ja schon. Es ist auch besser geworden . . . doch trotzdem scheint mein Mainboard ja noch angekokelt zu sein . . . 
Und selbst wenn es jetzt nicht mehr so ist, ist es doch nicht okay ein eigentlich defektes Mainboard nur sauber zu machen und mir wiederzugeben oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

Also aufrüsten so dass sich das lohnt kannst du vergessen. Das ist bei Laptops schlicht überteuert und kompliziert (CPU) oder gar nicht möglich (GPU). Wenn du noch Garantie drauf hast würd ich ihn einschicken, ansonsten würd ichs lassen.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juni 2011)

Ist es denn wirklich angekohlt?

Es gibt durchaus schwarze Mainboards. Genau so auch rote, blaue oder eben grüne. Wenn was verschmort wäre, müsste man es auch riechen.

Generell kann es sein das die Kühlung zu schwach ist. Unterbelastung takten diese dann runter wenn bestimmte Temperaturen überschritten werden. Und es ist bei Laptops nun mal so, das je älter sie werden umso eher überhitzen sie mal. Gerade dann wenn man damit viel spielt, bzw. der Laptop auch eine hohe Laufzeit hat.


Zum Aufrüsten:
Grafikkarte? 
Nein! Nur bei speziellen Laptops, die aber in der Regel eine ganz andere Preisklasse sind, wie z.B. von XMG, Alienware oder Nexoc. Da kostet das Grundgerüst schon weit über 1000€.

Arbeitsspeicher? 
Im Prinzip ja. Sofern größere Speicherchips unterstützt werden, bzw Platz für zusätzliche ist.

Cpu sogar? 
Theoretisch auch. Muss man sehen ob sich das wirklich lohnt. 

Mainboard? 
Kann man auch, lohnt sich aus Kostengründen aber nicht.

Gehäuse? 
Eher weniger, wird wenn dann nur vom Hersteller gemacht. Auch hier muss man sehen ob es sich lohnt. Meist gibt es in so einen Fall einen neuen Laptop


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Also als ich Ihn bekommen habe lief alles reibungslos. Klar kann ich damit keine aktuellen Spiele spielen. Aber Fable 3 sollte ja machbar sein.
Nach ca. einem halben Jahr lief der LapTop dann xtrem langsam und ich habe ihn zu Media Markt gebracht die den Laptop dann zu Packard Bell geschickt haben.

Ich hatte den LapTop vorher geöffnet und wollte die Lüfter säubern. Da ist mir an einer Stelle des Mainboards eine total verkohlte Stelle aufgefallen. Das restliche Mainboard war grün. 
Nachdem sie mir den Laptop wieder zurückgeschickt haben meinten Sie das sie die Stelle gesäubert hätten und die Lüfter auch.

Aber . . . wenn das Mainboard verkohlt ist können die das doch nicht einfach abkratzen und wieder zurückschicken?
Denn jetzt passiert genau das selbe wieder und ich kann nicht nachsehen da die meine Schrauben total kaputt gemacht haben (es rastet kein Schraubenzieher mehr an einigen Schrauben)

Das mit dem Aufrüsten war nur eine allgemeine Frage aus Interesse.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juni 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Aber . . . wenn das Mainboard verkohlt ist können die das doch nicht einfach abkratzen und wieder zurückschicken?
> Denn jetzt passiert genau das selbe wieder und ich kann nicht nachsehen da die meine Schrauben total kaputt gemacht haben (es rastet kein Schraubenzieher mehr an einigen Schrauben)


Das ist jetzt die Preisfrage. Haben sie wirklich das alte drin gelassen oder nicht? Du sagst ja selbst das du nicht mehr nachschauen kannst. Wie lange hast du den Laptoop denn jetzt wieder? Wenn es erst wenige Wochen sind, kann man das durchaus wieder beanstanden. Zumindest mal die vermurksten Schrauben, hätte ich gleich beanstandet nachdem ich den wiederbekommen hätte.


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist schon wieder ein Weilchen her. Und selbst wenn es jetzt wieder so ist, ist das doch nicht normal oder?
Kann ich die Lüftung meines LapTops sonst irgendwie verbessern? Wie kann ich die Lüfter sicher säubern?

EDIT:
Ich habe gerade ein Video bei Youtube gefunden . . . bei 2:57 sieht man die bronzenen Kühlstangen(?) . . . die waren teilweise schwarz . . . auch das Mainboard im Umkreis war teilweise schwarz . . . sorry das ich das nicht besser ausdrücken kann . . .


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juni 2011)

Außer dem Cooling Pad was du hast und sauberen Lüftern gibts keine großen Optionen. 
Und dann eben wieder einschicken .


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Kann ich die Lüftung meines LapTops sonst irgendwie verbessern? Wie kann ich die Lüfter sicher säubern?



Laptop auseinanderbauen, vorsichtig mit Druckluft reinigen, auch den Lüfter (Lüfterrad festhalten, sonst kann sich Spannung aufbauen im Elektromagneten). Danach alles wieder schön zusammenbauen und das nächste Mal ein wenig eher an eine Reinigung denken.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juni 2011)

Da kannst du nichts machen,

dein Notebook hat ganz eindeutig ein unterdimensioniertes Kühlsystem und ist nicht geeignet für anhaltenden hohe Auslastungen. Das ist zwar doof, aber leider Gottes bei sehr vielen Notebooks der Fall.

Dein Notebook wird schlicht zu heiß, dann drosselt es die Leistung (CPU oder GPU) und sobald die Temperatur etwas absinkt hast du kurzzeitig wieder volle Leistung (daher auch die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede). Sobald du eine Weile spielst, wird aber naturgemäß alles so warm, dass du eigentlich ständig nur noch am "ruckeln" bist.

Das Mainboard kann durchaus schwarz werden an bestimmten Stellen aufgrund von Staub der sich ansammelt und dann aufgrund der Hitze schwarz wird.

Als Lösungen bleiben dir folgende Dinge:

- neues Notebook (relativ teuer, aber imho die beste und für dich unproblematischste Lösung)
- falls Garantie besteht kannst du das Notebook nochmal einschicken und genau dein Problem beschreiben (du bist dann aber sicher eine ganze Weile ohne Notebook und wirklich behoben kann das Problem nur werden, falls man dir das Notebook komplett ersetzt durch ein Notebook einer anderen Serie - in der Regel reinigen die das innen und formatieren vlt. und schicken es dir zurück und ein paar Monate später überhitzt es wieder)
- die CPU und GPU undervolten (dazu musst du aber einiges an Zeit investieren und dich schlau machen) um Strom und somit Hitzeentwicklung deutlich zu verringern
- keine "aufwändigen" Dinge auf dem Notebook ausführen


PS: Es ist zwar jetzt zu spät, aber für den nächsten Kauf: Unbedingt bei einschlägigen Notebookseiten Reviews checken (Notebookreview.com, Notebookjournal.de usw.) und nicht nur auf die Leistung achten, sondern vor allem auch auf die Temperaturentwicklung.

Die Notebooks dort werden im Neuzustand und in klimatisierten Gebäuden (21° Umgebungstemperatur) getestet und trotzdem gibt es einige die bereits unter solchen Bedingungen bei hoher Auslastung drosseln oder Temperaturen an die 90° erreichen. So ein Teil würde ich nicht empfehlen.

Sommertemperaturen + etwas Staub - den Rest kann man sich denken.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Würde über einen Desktop PC nachdenken wenn du den PC nicht zwingend unterwegs brauchst.
Da hast du im Regelfall bessere Möglichkeiten zu kühlen und er ist auch darauf ausgelegt hohe Leistung zu bringen bzw. mal heiß zu werden ohne abzurauchen. (je nachdem wieviel Geld du ausgeben würdest)

Wenn du dann unterwegs noch ein Gerät brauchst, kauf dir zusätzlich ein besonders günstiges Office Notebook oder ein anderes Gerät was für die Studienzwecke reicht.

Ich glaube nicht dass du dauerhaft glücklich wirst, wenn du wieder einen Laptop kaufst, der dann wieder nach ein paar Monaten abraucht, weil du Spiele an der Leistungsgrenze spielst, wofür der Laptop nicht gemacht ist.
Und wenn das Mainboard schon schwarz wird, würden bei mir alle Alarmglocken klingeln, eigentlich ein Wunder dass dir das Ding noch nicht um die Ohren geflogen ist.

Das kann auch nur durch Überhitzung kommen, was die bisherigen Thesen hier im Thread ja bestätigt.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juni 2011)

Und selbst wenn man MAL ein Notebook für unterwegs braucht ist ein 350 Euro Notebook + 600 Gaming PC + 200 Euro für OS und Co immernoch sinnvoller als sich ein 1050 Euro Gamingnotebook zu kaufen.


----------



## xdave78 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Lappi am Strom hängt?

Ob deine Kühlung geht kannst Du leicht selber rausfinden...alles was sonst genannt wurde ist imo reine Spekulation. Auch weiß ich nicht recht wie man ohne irgend eine Info ode das Gerät gesehen zu haben einfach sagen kann, dass die Kühlung definitiv unterdimensioniert ist. Es kann natürlich sein, dass dem so ist...aber wirklich erforscht hat das scheinbar niemand. Zudem @OldboyX hat das Teil Top Wertungen bekommen..nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt wegen Deinem Tipp mit dem "informieren".

@TE: Zuerste einmal eine Frage: ist das System laut? Also laufen die Lüfter auf Hochtouren? 

Um zu testen wie die Temps wirklich sind, lad Dir mal bitte Prime95 und RealTemp herunter. Lass Prime mal so ne Std oder 2 laufen und schau Dir dann die Max Temp an. Wenn die unter 90° C ist geht es grade noch. Wenn sie um die 90° oder drüber sein sollte müsstest Du wirklich mal die Kühlleistung verbessern. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Du es Dir zutraust - und Du hattest das Lappi ja schon offen...dass Du Dir Wärmeleitpads, WLP-Reinigungskit und WLP (Arctic 5) besorgst und die Sache selber angehst. Ich selber habe mich auch erst gesträubt. Am Ende war es nicht schlimm und hat die Kühlung um 12° verbessert und grade mal knapp 20&#8364; gekostet. Die GPU Temps kannst Du auch im Treibermenü sehen - zumindest bei AMD..ka wies im Nvidia Treiber ist.

Ich habe ein MSI GT725. Leider kann ich Dir bei deinem konkreten Modell nicht helfen, aber wahrscheinlich kann Dir die Anleitung trotzdem etwas helfen:
http://www.notebooki...ic.php?f=16&t=6

Da steht alles was gebraucht wird konkret drin, worauf Du achten musst usw. (siehe verlinkten Thread auf Seite 2..da steht auch das Material was verwendet wurde (auf das Flüssigmetall kannst Du verzichten, kauf statt Arctic 4 und Flüssigmetall einfach nur Arctic MX5..das Zeug ist Klasse) und ein paar Tipps). 

Alles Jute dabei. Und halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden bitte...insbesondere würden mich die Testergebnisse vorher interessieren. Natürlich auch ob Du es selber machst und falls ja die Ergebnisse. Also ich fand, es hat sich gelohnt und hat auch nicht zu lange gedauert. Wichtig ist, es ruhig anzugehen und sehr sorgfältig zu arbeiten..dann gehts auch.


----------



## BoomLabor (24. Juni 2011)

Also erstmal danke für eure Antworten und Tipps.

Ich habe mir einfach mal das Programm SpeedFan heruntergeladen. Meiner Meinung nach scheinen die Temperaturen ganz okay. (Außer Firefox/Skype laufen keine großen Programme)
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es im Stresstest unter Spielbedingungen ist.

Nachdem ich mein System neu aufgelegt habe scheinen ja auch wenigstens nicht so anspruchsvolle Spiele zu laufen.
Battlefield play4free war vorher eine Zumutung . . . jetzt läuft es ohne Probleme (was man ja auch erwarten kann).
Ansonsten spiele ich nur ab und zu Guild Wars (max. Settings) wobei das vorher auch nicht möglich war.

Habe nur Angst das ich mein System jetzt alle paar Wochen neu auflegen muss. Ich werde mich bemühen mein LapTop nicht mit Daten vollzustopfen.
Solange er für wenigeranspruchsvolle Titel reicht und Officesachen und Bildbearbeitung etc möglich sind reicht mir das.
Ein Gamingrechner sollte noch bis Weihnachten warten können . . . 



Und kann das schwarze wirklich nur Staub gewesen sein? 
Und ist es möglich das mein Kühlbrett Staub direkt in den LapTop reinpustet? 

EDIT: SpeedFan nach einigen Minuten mit GuildWars. (Bild 2)
Ist das noch annehmbar? (Speil läuft flüssig - kein drosseln der Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## xdave78 (24. Juni 2011)

Naja also bei 52° brauchst Du Dir echt keine Gedanken zu machen. Als Vergleichswert kann man das was Du sagst nicht unbedingt nehmen. Du müsstest mal zB Aquamark und 3DMark06 laufen lassen..so dass man die Leitung in deinem System mit anderen vergleichen könnte um zu sehen, ob da signifikant etwas abweicht. 

Ich meine das GuildWars läuft istz ja klar. Aber ich weiss nicht wie Du darauf kommst, dass Fable 3 kein Thema sein dürfte . Soweit ich das sehe kratzt dein System grad so am Minimum vorbei..zumindest rein von den Zahlenwerten.


----------



## BoomLabor (24. Juni 2011)

Naja also dafür das GuildWars vorher nicht lief . . .

Fable 3 läuft teilweise auf max. Settings butterweich. Nur dann bricht es für ein paar Sekunden ein und läuft in Zeitlupe weiter.
Ich habe es mit dem neu aufgesetzen System noch nicht getestet.

Aber bei GW und BF p4f hat es auch abhilfe geschaffen . . .


----------



## xdave78 (24. Juni 2011)

Also es könnte auch sein, dass es mit den Energieverwaltungsoptionen zusammenhängt. Schau doch mal in der Systemsteuerung nach. Du musst dort einstellen, dass das Laptop, wenn es am Netz ist immer alle Komponenten auf volle Leitung läft und nicht drosselt. Das Problem hatte ich auch anfangs, dass meine CPU immerzu runtergetaktet ist und es dann zu Einbrüchen kam weil der Rechner trotz laufendem Game "dachte" er wäre im Leerlauf. Du kannst auch unten rechts in der Taskleiste auf das Energiesymbol klicken und dann auf "weitere Energieoptionen" die Einstellung ändern. Dazu musst Du aber auf "Höchstleistung" einstellen und dann die erweiterten Einstellungen und dann auf "Erweiterte Einstellungen ändern". Dort kannst Du für jede Komponente festlegen, wie sie regeln soll. Stell dort im Profil "Höchstleitung" für Netzbetrieb alles auf "100%" bzw max. Leistung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Also rund 50° sind absolut kein Problem...ich sag mal so: ab ca. 70° sollte man mal schauen, ab 80° sollte man sich Sorgen machen. Trotzdem werden gerade Highend GPUs sehr sehr heiß, teilweise 100° und mehr im Core ohne Schaden davonzutragen. Grundsätzlich ist es aber sinnvoll ein System kühl zu halten, gerade Festplatten mögen Wärme nämlich eher nicht so gerne.


----------



## BoomLabor (24. Juni 2011)

Die Temperartur liegt nach einer Stunde zocken bei 50°-60°.

Kann das langsame Arbeiten des LapTops also damit zusammenhängen das die Festplatte zu heiß läuft, dadurch die Daten nicht so schnell abgerufen werden und deshalb der PC ins stocken gerät?
Denn nachdem die Festplatte ja wieder auf "0" gesetzt worden ist geht es wieder.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Naja...die Festplatte bleibt nach einem Reboot trotzdem sehr warm, die kühlt erst nach einiger Zeit wieder ab. Das ist dann eher der RAM der wieder geleert wird. Der wird im Betrieb übrigens auch teilweise sehr warm, der RAM bei meinem Desktop PC wird knallheiß trotz Heatspreader. Obs Leistung einbüßt - sicherlich, Elektronik mag keine übermäßige Hitze.


----------

